# Red River



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

How about some info?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heard the first was watch a double down run a blind and then pick up the marks. Getting a lot of answers. There was no calling for the birds they went in like 17 seconds after you hit the mat??? This was all second hand and maybe someone can answer the particulars better. I know first is not done.

Aaron*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Aaron's description is correct. About 22 dogs left to run. Qual has 12 dogs to watermarks in the morning.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

A very good test, nothing but get the birds, I was the next to last to run today with about 20 more tomorrow, I was not there all day but would suspect on what I saw and others reported only 10 or so dogs with both good marks and a good blind, very well designed and consistent in difficulty from 9AM to 6PM, big wind change overnight, tomorrow who knows, hope the few good jobs from today don't get jumbled because the test is different tomorrow


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone have the Qual call back numbers? Thanks.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qual scratches: 14, 37. Qual callbacks to the 4th: 1, 3, 8, 11,17, 20, 22, 27, 29, 31, 39, 40. Temp. has dropped to 42 with heavy wind from the north.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Any Open call backs yet?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 3rd:

4-5-8-12-15-20-25-29-31-33-37-41-56-62-64-66-70-74-81-86-89-93-98-100


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying results:

1st - Tiger/Erhardt
2nd - Major/Peterson
3rd - Crystal/Brasseaux
4th - Boo/Miles

RJ - 1

Jams - 20,40


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur is a triple and blind. First bird down is at 11:30 o'clock, thrown left to right, landing directly behind large brush pile. Second bird is at 1 o'clock, thrown from the dam left to right angle in, landing in some heavy cover at the base of dam. Swing 150 degrees to the left for the flyer at 9 o'clock out about 175.

Pull off all three marks and run a blind out about 250 at 2 o'clock. Vicious suction from the right bird combined with 15-20mph wind pushes dogs towards right hand gun, making for a tough blind. Guns stay out, and then retire as the dogs come back with blind.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for Stake descriptions.. especially that AM. 

Judy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

12 dogs to the last series in the Open:

4-5-15-29-33-66-77-81-86-89-98-100


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> 12 dogs to the last series in the Open:
> 
> 4-5-15-29-33-66-77-81-86-89-98-100


Is 77 correct? He wasn't listed on the callbacks for the 3rd is why I'm asking (and hoping it is correct). Thank you so much for the updates, btw.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

77 is for sure correct. Ruger hammered the waterblind.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> 77 is for sure correct. Ruger hammered the waterblind.


Awesome, thanks much!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I was told from a pretty good source that 83 is also in good shape going into the 4th. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I got the two sets of callbacks from two different people, and 83 wasn't on either of them. 

But that is not to say what I reported was official.


----------



## Mason Mayhue (Jun 14, 2010)

junfan, Thank you for keeping us informed. 

Did they finish the Am? How did it go?


----------



## Mason Mayhue (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks jun, would've pm'ed but have to have 10 posts. Hopefully I get to come have fun too next weekend.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

83 is still in the open.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

That sounds like a tough Am! Thanks for the updates Mike W; see ya next weekend!

Good luck to all up north!

From PRTA regards,


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Any results?


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Derby....10 dogs going to 3rd series this morning. 2nd series gave judges lots of answers. 1,4,10 are out. 13 scratched....as I remember.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Was told that the Open fourth is an in-line quad , run from the North side of Maggie's pond angling across to the four guns on the south shore, into a cross-wind. Flyer is third bird down and is the longest bird, out and up. Running order started with dog #81. First two dogs handled, then one did it.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

4 out of first 5 dogs have handled.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to 4th.
1,3,4,12,16,20,33,36,43,44,47,60,64,66,79,82,83


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open results:
1st: 100 Kara/Rorem
2d: 86 Greti/Rorem
3d: 66 Aero/Rorem
4th: 4 Maggie/Ciecero
RJ:15
Jams: 89, 83, 81, 77, 29


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

The first set up for the Am 4th was scrapped at about 1:30.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Norman. Good job ole boy.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulatons on the Open 2nd, Ann!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to all that finished the Open, expecially to Kara Mackey and Gretti Heise...two little girls runnin' with the big dogs!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM Results
1)44 Blue/Gierman
2)79 Pogo/Russell
3)64 Bullet/Hurst
4)47 Holland/Aycock
RJ) Norman/Rosenblum
A gagle of greenies were handed out.

Congrats to Sharon and Blue!!!
Thanks To to the Fowlers and Edwards for hosting us this weekend. Congrates to all who finished the stakes.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Dr. Ed, you and Holly getting a 4th with the big boys.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Doctor Ed and Holland are becomming one of the big boys.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> AM Results
> 1)44 Blue/Gierman
> 2)79 Pogo/Russell
> 3)64 Bullet/Hurst
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!! To all!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Bullet Hurst for finishing the Open and the Am.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Howard N said:


> I think Doctor Ed and Holland are becomming one of the big boys.


No doubt!

...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I think its safe to say Dr Ed has the KNACK...considering the loss of Kweezy last week,I am sure it was a bitter sweet week for all....Congrats Doc,you and Holland made momma proud..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pogo, Holland, & Norman.


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Sharon and Blue and continued success.

Pete


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet! 4 more points for AFC??


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet on another great weekend. That is 3.5 points to the AFC

Brandon


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bmiles said:


> Congrats to Dan and Bullet on another great weekend. That is 3.5 points to the AFC
> 
> Brandon


that dang Bullet is a good one, I really think Dan should take him on the road, travel around the country, and run him on some different circuits...;-)

plenty of competition around here these days both young and old, we're just happy to be able to hang around at the end sometimes, 4th behind Blue, Pogo, and Bullet is not shabby...


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Congrats Dr Ed and Holland.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> plenty of competition around here these days both young and old,


The trials down in Texas this time of year are so deep its scary. Farmer, Eckett, Dewey, Rorem, Schrader, Erhardt, Mosher, Beck, Edwards, Peterson, Milligan, Gunzer, Trott, Baird, etc.

And that's not even talking about all the outstanding amateurs.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Mike Boley with Chili and Bobby Farmer with Dealer on finishing the Am!!

Two very nice young dogs!


----------

